# is this right?



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

Hi all, both parents are off the nest.
One of my eggs is due to hatch tomorrow so I candled the egg and I can't see inside anymore is that because the chick has filled the whole egg? & will the other two eggs be ok because there off?

Steve


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

is it hot where you live?or if you keep them indoors your heat might be enough
some parents dont sit on eggs when its a hot enviroment..and a day or 2 left of incubation.
as for the chick it has filled the egg and you are only seeing darkness because hes filling egg up. it should be ok if its hot enough...is it chirping yet??
when are other eggs due?are all dark?keep a close eye on them all now..post pics if your worried
you might have to assist in some way or not...just keep watching them closely
keep us posted


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

You should hear chirping from the egg, if you watch carefully again till you see some movement, i wasnt satisfied till i seen movement with mine.
Any sign of piping yet


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

No pipping or chirping, its suppost to hatch today - Thursday 14th


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

fingers crossed for you/it xx
keep us updated


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

steven.c said:


> No pipping or chirping, its suppost to hatch today - Thursday 14th


what day is it ? my latest hatched at 18 days


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

17th, I checked at 4pm & saw pipping I work untilled 4am(now) so.haven't been able to check, I will be at home till Monday now so all should be hatched by then, I will update u when I'm home


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

There is no further pips ect on the egg, how long should I give it before I step in?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

can you feel movement tapping in egg?
mine hatch around 18th day


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

No I can't really feel anything egg 3 I can see moving but I'm unsure about 1.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

How long has it been since it started piping


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

Egg 2 has 2+3 pip marks in a line


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

I checked it at 4pm yesterday the 17th day & there was pip marks


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Where is baby 1 ?

Can you see movement in the egg or can you hear anything from the egg


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

I'm getting worried about it & I hear no chirping & I'm unsure if its moving I can see egg 3 is clearly. Egg one still looks the right color ect.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would keep on checking it but hopefully it will be ok, s/he might not be ready to come out yet


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

Chick in Egg one is moving a few more pip marks aswell


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

My second pair's eggs always take about 25 days to hatch... usualy a day be for the first one hatches they let them start to cool so the shell will harden.. usualy just that one egg though... Give it time. I hope it all works out.


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

He/she is moving & chirping its so cute! There's like a slightly different colour area where its got a few pips


----------



## vaneupr (Jul 11, 2011)

Some of my cockatiels hatched at day 22, im happy for you that the eggs are pipping, i experience it and love it. (^_^) Congrats!.


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

heres a picture of the egg that has a dark mark on it,
anyone know what it is?


















i think i may have to assist has had alot of pip marks for awhile of time now


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

It could have hit a blood vessel while pipping. I'd keep an eye on it but don't do anything rash right just yet. If it hit blood it's not ready to come out anyway.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

can you candle the egg to see whats going on or is it too dark to see in it?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

when you candle it is its air cell tilting yet on one side more then other yet?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

how is baby?any changes?
keep us updated in morning


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I've had a pip mark before and it took almost 48 hours for the baby to hatch. But that's the max, anything past that and you'll need to assist. If you can't see into the egg by candling, you can make a hole at the air sac end to see inside, but you'll have to keep moistening the membrane when you do that so it doesn't adhere to the baby.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

he assist hatched it
waiting for more info/update on hows it doing...


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Was there a reason why.. had it been more than 48 hours?


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

He was assist hatched because there was pip marks 1/4 of the way round that had been there for well over 24 hours and i read if its 24 hours since the first pip & nothing has happend the chick may need assisting. i checked alot before i even thought of doing this. so i went in at the air sac ent and he had gotten his beak and a bit of his eye through the membrane but then couldnt move anymore. i slowly got him/her out but the yoke was half absorbed i tried the manual way for over a hour no joy so i had to tie it off and snip the remaining. i made sure he/she was walm and put hin back with the parents i heard 2 chirps then nothing else.

woke up this morning and he/she wasnt moving, thought id give it five mins jsut to be sure so i left them alone, checked again & theres no chick to be found :'( 

My gf called it Pedro, R.I.P lil guy :'(


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine got stuck in the egg too  you did your best to save him 

Rip pedro

wishing the best of luck with your other two and we are here if you need us


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

Thankyou for all your help guys


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

steve is/was this the only chick in nest?


so sorry about your loss ..
rip lil one:angel:


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

i had 3 fertile eggs, still have 2 left


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

so 2 more when are they due to hatch?
do you have a thermometer that measure humidity levels?


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

One today, one monday & no i dont


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

did you candle these eggs to see whats going on with them?


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

They both look fine and moving, just worried now because of what happend to the first one


----------



## vaneupr (Jul 11, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss! hoping the other two hatch fine.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry...this is always the hardest part. Happened to my hubby last month. But you still have two more!


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

Egg 2 has gone like a greyish color in places like the egg shell is thinning out, apart from the bit where the pip marks are like little needle pin pricks. If u look carefully at the Darker bits u can see the chick moving


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Not long now for this little one to arrive


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

he/she is here only concern now is if the parents will feed him/her. ill upload a picture inamin


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yay congrats  cant wait for the pic


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

heres a few pictures, Unsure on the mutation as it has pink eyes rather than purple that my other chick had?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

looks like my lutino when she was that size, looked like she had a yellow sweater on ha ha
aww so cute. im sure its a lutino


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

my female is lutino tho? :S not unless basil is hiding lutino somewhere. i know hes a Gray split to WF Pied, She is a Lutino Pied(because she has blue eyes) may have wf in her. didnt expect a lutino baby? lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww what an adorable baby Congrats. Looks like your male is split lutino then too Gotta love them surprises!


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

I will be very pleased if it is lutino, i always wanted one but wasnt hoping for one when i found out he would have to be split to lutino, id love a wf now  lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha i was shocked when i got a lutino


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

Will my chick survive on the yoke for today? or will the parents have to feed him/her? ive put some EMP in with some walm water and mixed it round and the mother has been eating it, shes got it all over her face! i just have to watch the chick dont get messy now if she feeds it??


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I herd it can take up to 12 hours feeding them but my cookie had fed them in the first 2 hours


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

ahh right aslong as i know, i hear the baby chirping a fair bit sometimes then chirps every now and again, could they be feeding him? they still arnt very keen on me looking in the box lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha normally you can hear the parents feeding them


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

is it the chirping where they are doing it constantly? i think the dad may be feeding them but the mom dont seem interested? maybe cause the dad does the stuff in the day and she does at night


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yea and mom will see to them during the night


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

good good  Can't wait to see what the other chick is now  Im deffo keeping the lutino


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Never know you might get another


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Never know you might get another


yeah i may well do, would like variety though  lets all hope for a wf lol  seen a WF heavy pied the other day and a Pear pied & a cage for 100 quid i was so tempted but i think i have enough lol. maybe if i sell 1 of these chicks ill invest in one


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yeh i think i have enough too


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

i spose i only have 4, 1 chick & 1 egg lol


----------

